# Visiting Sydney



## shanty (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I just joined this forum to ask questions about visiting Sydney Australia sometime this summer for about 7 to 10 days maximum. Personally I quite like the outdoors such as parks, architecture and bargain shopping and where better to ask than people already in Australia.

Any suggestions or advice would be very welcome on the following questions:

What is the weather like at the end of June and early July? Can you recommend any must see places in Sydney, best areas to go bargain shopping, best neighbourhood or district to stay in and any particular hotels or other for a solo traveller? Is transport easily accessible around the city and how convenient is it to get to other cities from Sydney (cheapest mode) would be ideal.

That’s all I have for now it would be great to hear back thank you


----------



## peterson1111 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello...........
welcome to the travel forum .This is best site for tourism .You will go for
tourism place in india,and any query so please go this website to get answer of 
your question.


----------



## peterson1111 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello...........
welcome to the travel forum .This is best site for tourism .You will go for
tourism place in india,and any query so please go this website to get answer of 
your question.
.............


----------



## peterson1111 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello...........
welcome to the travel forum .This is best site for tourism .You will go for
tourism place in india,and any query so please go this website to get answer of 
your q


----------



## peterson1111 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello...........
welcome to the travel forum .This is best site for tourism .You will go for
tourism place in india,and any query so please go this website to get answer of 
your question.
.....


----------



## peterson1111 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello...........
welcome to the travel forum .This is best site for tourism .You will go for
tourism place in india,and any query so please go this website to get answer of 
your question.


----------



## flighthaus (Apr 30, 2015)

*the best in the world*

Sydney's a beautiful city, the best in the world. There's only the one harbour in Sydney, that's Sydney Harbour (it's actual name is Port Jackson). It's the head-waters of the Parramatta River. You've really got to see Sydney Harbour to believe it. It's the centre piece of the city. 
Sydney is full of things to do & places to go. World class restaraunts & theatres. 
and u went go with cheap flight tickets at Flightshaus. 
Visit for more info:- flightshaus Website


----------



## neha741258 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Sydney *is the capital of New South Wales State of Australia. Sydney has so many great attractions for tourists, some of them well known like the opera house and Sydney Harbour Bridge however Sydney is more than just these two great attractions. See Top Sightseeing & things to do in Sydney, Australia


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

The official City of Sydney Tourist site:
Tourist information - City of Sydney

At the bottom of the page are links for the Chinese language site options, if needed.


----------

